# Puppy Socialization at 8 wks.



## Buccaneer82 (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to take an 8 wk. old puppy?
It seems like Petsmart is out, as are dog parks ect.









Can you walk a puppy around the block at 8 wks.? Or should he stay inside? I've heard that 8-12 weeks is crucial but if you can't take them to these public places and don't know too many other people with dogs, what do you do? Are parks ok? I only know one couple that own 2 dogs. My boyfriends parents own a 2 year old GSD but i'm not 100% sure she wouldn't eat the puppy as a nice little snack. Either way that GSD is a few thousand miles away at the moment. I'm not sure socializing a pup with just 2 dogs would be enough?















I live in the Ft. Myers, FL area, in case anyone has any puppy friendly dogs that can help me socialize the pup.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I took mine to petsmart, but they were in carts, not walking around on the floor.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I also took my pup to Petsmart and other stores and just let them ride in the cart-put a towel down in cart for them.

Also took them to the dog training club I belong to - rule at the club during this period was "feet up." As long as someone was holding/carrying him, it was fine. And everyone wanted to hold and carry him so that wasn't an issue.

I also walked up and down the block. Just kept him on the sidewalks and in the street as we were able to do that easily where I live.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I took Sam anywhere and everywhere I could. At 8 weeks, she wasn't through with her shots, so I just carried her. Pretty easy back then. I also have a good friend with dogs so I took her over there and let her play. It is challenging to find people/places but well worth it.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Some training facilities have "puppy" classes that are more about socialization than anything. Maybe you have one in your area?

8-12 weeks is crucial -- but so are weeks 12, 13, 14, 15, etc.... It's great to get a handle on all this and do lots of socialization, but if it's a question of your pup's health, remember that there are many more opportunities to socialize once her immunity is strong!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Are there any basic obedience type classes in your area? 

Most places that offer such things also offer a 'puppy kindergarten' class, which is like the utmost basic level of obedience training. And because its only for puppies, you don't have to worry about your little guy being overpowered. The one I took Mulder to always allotted the pups time after class to socialize with each other. 

After he was a little older, I'd say around 12 weeks or so, I started taking him to the local dog park, and let him interact with friendly dogs and people.

I recommend getting the vaccine for Kennel Cough beforehand if you do this, though.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

I take my puppy to petsmart, place grounds, and walks around the park. 

From the age 8-10 weeks old, I pretty much kept him home and brought people over to meet him and I had some friends bring there dogs over to meet and play with him. I also brought a lot of kids around him so he would be kid friendly. 

He's 14 weeks old and loves kids, is intersted in most dogs, and is okay with most people. He's barked at a few dogs and people, but never at a child.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a critical socialization period at 8-12 weeks so it is important to get a lot of socialization at this time. However it is also important that it is controlled socialization to make sure you keep everything positive, because there is also a fear period at about the same time.

Here is a good article about socialization which discusses what you should be doing during each socialization period, including suggestions of places to go:
http://www.dogscouts1.com/How_to_socialize.html

and there is more info here:
http://www.dogscouts1.com/Puppies_section.html


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Well, at 8 weeks, the pup can still contract disease since I personally wouldn't take him/her anywhere near petsmart or meet other dogs who you are unsured of if they're upto date on vaccines. Bare in mind of its immune systems at that early age. At 12 weeks is when the final vaccines are injected and their body immune systems builds up enough to fight. But you can always ask friends to come over for a visit, neighbors whom you know the dogs are clean and have upto date vaccines.. etc. 

IMO, I would just have my family and relatives over for socialization at this early age until all shots are done with for the 1st year. But that's IMO only..


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I took Brady everywhere and anywhere
we went to NH to my friends house on the lake, petsmart, friends houses 
always went for rides


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

so you would leave the dog home for a year? You can go places and me safe socialization, with many suggestions above.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I took my pup to the big greenhouse/garden centers-not big box stores, locally owned, watched him carefully, but he was greeted by so many of different ages, it was nice.
And to my SchH club, but we don't let the dogs socialize there. 
Off topic a bit but~I also went to a puppy fun class when Karlo was 11 and 12 wks but will not go back. The first time only a 5 yr standard poodle showed up(puppymiller stud/rescue-needed socializing w/ safe dogs).
Then last time the "trainer" let a 6 wk pup in w/out asking for any proof of vax and harshly corrected the poodle when he growled at another dog getting into his personal space. This trainer follows Cesar Milans techniques and was a petsmart trainer, now runs her own business. I sent a letter to the owner of the shop the fun class was taking place in, letting them know they should have more stringent rules about health when holding these. The trainer suggested alpha rolling the poodle if he acted out again, and I spoke up. Asked if she was familiar w/ Control Unleashed book and the positive training for reactive dogs. She had no clue...
There were so many things that she didn't do during that 30 minutes, that I cannot believe she calls herself a trainer.
It is run by a vet clinic, and their rep is on the line IMO, as they allow her to come in and hold ob classes.
I take my pup to parades, farmers markets little league games(pups are ok at my nephews so far, I don't think anyone brings dogs, though sign said no domestic animals-I was prepared to say Karlo was from Germany and anywhere I feel he will get some socialization or just for a ride. It is risky, but important right now at his age. He is almost 30# now so a bit bulky to carry.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I took Kye EVERYWHERE with me. I am really lucky though because by my house there is a new swanky outdoor mall that is dog friendly and the place is huge, really nice with a lot of stores and restaurants and water fountians etc, which were great for all the people, distractions, noises and other dogs. 

Kye is coming up on 13 weeks this weekend and I try to take him up there almost every night, if not there then we go to petsmart.

You could try a doggie day care too

Good Luck


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I took Otto everywhere that dogs usually aren't

The playground with my kids
The hardware store
The garden center
Change the oil
The post office etc etc

General rule of thumb, don't try to bring your puppy anywhere that sells food. Take the pup with you when you run errands, doesn't hurt to ask 'Can I bring my puppy in to socialize him?' I've found almost everyone can't resist a cute puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> Off topic a bit but~I also went to a puppy fun class when Karlo was 11 and 12 wks but will not go back. The first time only a 5 yr standard poodle showed up(puppymiller stud/rescue-needed socializing w/ safe dogs).
> Then last time the "trainer" let a 6 wk pup in w/out asking for any proof of vax


Too late to edit, but if I were running the pup time, I would have educated the owner of the 6 wk and let her know she shouldn't have had that pup anywhere til at least 9 or 10 wks and first set of shots. This owner had gotten the pup at 5 weeks, just weaned


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wso you would leave the dog home for a year? You can go places and me safe socialization, with many suggestions above.


No, what I meant was I wouldn't take the pup out to meet others unti after the 12th week shots were taken. which is required for the 1st year. So, until 12th week, he stays home and around the neighborhood. (we live in a gated community).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaTake the pup with you when you run errands, doesn't hurt to ask 'Can I bring my puppy in to socialize him?' I've found almost everyone can't resist a cute puppy.


I agree! That's very true. I once took a puppy into Michael's, I asked the manager if it was ok and she said as long as the puppy behaved it was fine.




> Originally Posted By: Technostorm
> No, what I meant was I wouldn't take the pup out to meet others unti after the 12th week shots were taken. which is required for the 1st year. So, until 12th week, he stays home and around the neighborhood. (we live in a gated community).


The problem with waiting until the 12th week shots is that there are critical socialization periods between 8-12 weeks old and if you wait to go anywhere until they have those shot you are missing out on those.
The fact is a puppy could get sick even if you keep them at home (parvo for example is ubiquitous), and IMO it is better to take a slight risk and take the dog to a lot of "safe" places (avoiding strange dogs or heavily dog-traveled surfaces) and get the socialization that is needed.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: TechnostormNo, what I meant was I wouldn't take the pup out to meet others unti after the 12th week shots were taken. which is required for the 1st year. So, until 12th week, he stays home and around the neighborhood. (we live in a gated community).


This was a long held behalf that has changed quite a bit in recent years.

Here is a link to a position paper by the American Veterinary Society
of Animal Behavior that came out in 2008 encouraging socialization of puppies before they reach 12 weeks of age:

AVSAB Position Statement on Puppy Socialization


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is a nice paper and I get what they are saying, but what I disagree with is the idea that the puppies are going to have everything they need health wise to be able to combat disease and illness. 

I am trying to guess what the percentage of puppies are that come out of reputable breeders' homes-with good, healthy moms, appropriate worming, shots, and a healthy immune system. Maybe for them they could be out and about and fight off parvo, respiratory infections, etc. 

Then, for the rest of the puppies-from mills, pet stores, puppy producers, mistake litters, and shelters...I would be more concerned. 

No? 

Maybe?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Parvo is pretty much everywhere. Unless you wash your house and yard with virucide or a strong bleach solution before your puppy comes home and wash your shoes with bleach every time you come home (or anyone else who comes in) your puppy is likely to come into contact with it.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

As much as I agreed to the socialization part of an early age puppy, I have seen my fair share of diseases and health problems arising from socialization. One being the local social clubs and pet stores, second being around dogs who the "owners claims" to have all the shots.. Maybe I'm just way too cautious, but I'd rather apply any anti-social correction on "my" dog before putting it into risk of chain-event health issues. What I'm trying to say is, although 8-12 week is the first prime stage of puppy socialization, it is not a good time to take the risk. They will STILL get socialization but from people and places where they will not be handled or sniffed by unknown dogs or people. And the best way to do that is start out at home where its safe and around a community that you are pretty sure of. This includes a yard you know you have cleaned daily, a house that you vacuum daily, people that aren't sloppy and uncleansed. 

Same would apply to a newborn baby when you first bring him/her home where you ask relatives and friends to wash their hands before allowing them to carry your baby. Believe it or not, human babies have a better immune system then a puppy.

As time goes by, and the puppy getting its 2nd sets of shots around 12th week, then their immune systems starts to really build up and only then is when I believe they are ready to socialize outside of the enviroments. Holding back 1 month or 4 weeks won't really hurt the puppy IMO.. Its the owners who don't pick up after their dogs or tries to save a couple of bucks by skipping vaccinations that bothers me and we all know there are lots of owners like that out there.. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree w/ Jean. The breeder can make all the difference for the pup to succeed healthwise and socially in those important weeks before going to their new home. The June WDJ has a nice article on the subject. In the article, it stated that "a small minority of breeders do a really good job of it"(socializing and desensitizing). Unfortunate for the majority.


----------



## Buccaneer82 (May 26, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the responses.







very helpful.

In the past I've adopted older, un-socialized dogs and have never been successful at making them stable. I was never able to take him anywhere where there were dogs or birds ie. the beach. =(

I'm torn on whether or not to take her places. The fact that she might come across Parvo whether or not she goes outside is a little scary. I suppose it's something that's just out of my control. I just pray she stays healthy! I'll keep her off the ground and bring barriers with me to put on the ground. She's a little heavy so it's tiring to carry her around for a long time, lol.

I think I'll end up taking her to outdoor malls, Petsmart, and maybe carry her around at the beach as well. I won't feel my arms by the end of the week but that's ok! We're definitely looking into a good puppy kindergarten class and getting her socialized. 

We live in a gated community and there's a few dogs around so I'm a little scared of walking her down the street. Maybe if I don't let her walk on the grass it'll be ok?

Wish us and especially our girl Denali good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you live in a gated community, I'd say it is safer than places where random dogs will run around. And I would hope the owners are utd on vax. From my understanding, if your pup came from a breeder that Jean described(good one) your pup should be healthy and immunities are built up. And feeding a quality diet plays a part, too. I would not hesitated to take her around your hood and _not_ to the petsmart/places where chances of unhealthy dogs may be going. With my local SPCA, the volunteers takes the shelter dogs to petshops to socialize them, and they are the ones that may be transmitting the crud around unintentionally. I wish you the best of luck with Denali!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: The fact that she might come across Parvo whether or not she goes outside is a little scary. I suppose it's something that's just out of my control.


Really it's not! The amount of parvo your dog is exposed to makes a big difference in whether or not your dog contracts the disease. Yes, we can accidently bring in trace amounts on shoes etc, but it is FAR more likely that you'll give your dog parvo taking them places where other dogs go than if you observe basic precautions. I spend my life going in and out of shelters and transporting dogs, so you could say I'm a high parvo risk carrier person, and yet, in spite of this (knock on wood, says a little prayer) I have NEVER had a dog catch parvo on my watch. Every dog we've ever had with it brought it with them from the shelter. How do I do this? I am careful. I don't wear my shelter shoes in the house, I change clothes and shower post-shelter before handling my puppies, I don't take my puppies anywhere even remotely dubious before they're at least 12 weeks and have had 2 shots and even then I play it safe up until 16 weeks. I would NOT take a puppy to Petsmart before 14 weeks or so even if they stayed in the cart. You simply would not believe the germs in that place. I bring towels to put my puppy on in the vets and I never potty the puppy in unknown places. But that doesn't mean my puppies are unsocialized - I take them out to meet friends, we have people over here, I carry them to my son's sporting events, I bring x-pens and tarps for them if we go to events. They're fine! They're happy!

Jean - re your question about different puppy backgrounds, different immune status, I think to some extent that's true but working as a vet tech, I saw plenty of carefully bred, well-cared for pups get sick too. It mainly boils down to what the maternal antibodies are doing when the puppy gets those first couple shots. A healthy puppy may have a better immune system but conversely a healthy mom who nurses the full period may be providing her pups with antibodies that actually keep the vaccine from working longer. I don't think there's any science either way, but given the spectrum of puppies that parvo takes out, I think it's better to play it safe. 

IMO, the people who claim their puppy got sick never going anywhere are usually inadvertantly overlooking something. Normally when we talk we can actually find places that the transfer happened. I suspect quite a lot of those puppies catch parvo at the vet. People tend to think of it as a "safe" place but in reality it's not. 

So anyway, bottom line - While nothing is 100%, most of it IS under your control







and you can do a lot to keep your puppy safe. The people who took their dogs everywhere may live in very low parvo areas and/or they got lucky. And that's great! I'm glad they did. But given all the people who weren't so lucky, I don't think it's worth the risk when you can find other ways to socialize your dog.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I totally agreed with what pupresq said above. It all depends on where you take the puppy to socialize during the first few weeks when it arrives. But staying away from petsmarts and making sure the pup gets the 2nd shots is much safer then to right away bring your newly arrived pup to your local petstores. 

As for gated community, I too live in one and have checked and chatted with neighbors who own dogs. Most if not all within my community are dog lovers and well educated people. Knowing that and simply asking about their dogs was really reassuring. Hence once my puppy arrives next month, he will be socializing around the community and in home until the 2nd shot.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse went to Petsmart from 8 weeks to present - for the first while went several times a week now every few weeks, also outside McDonalds for kids and people to meet him, neighbourhood, and meeting fully vaccinated, healthy, calm dogs. Went to foot ball games, outdoor concerts, petting zoo and many other things. At 4 months started doggy daycare.

My personal opinion is, socialization is more important to this breed over anything else. I have seen too many GSDs lately that were kept home until they were 4 -6 months old and now there owners are trying to socialize them and the dogs are terrified of people and dogs - 3 in our neighbourhood that are scared of their own shadows and you can't get anywhere near them.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

In my area there, is a GSD obedience/Schutzhund club where there are 22+ dogs that train every Wednesday, Thursday and Sunday I believe. The Sunday training sessions are open to guests for observation. Vaccination papers are required to bring your dog there and I think it's safe to say these are responsible GSD owners. 

I plan to bring my pup to these open sessions every Sunday and let her observe what's going on. Maybe you can find something similar.

I agree that socialization is important but you should just stick with whatever makes you comfortable since you want these to be positive experiences for your pup and it might freak her out a little when you slap someones hand away when they try to pet her!  Germs! Personally, I get irked when someone touches Denali's ears! Grr! LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Another good socialization option is to take your dog to a puppy kindergarten class. Many classes allow puppies starting at 8 or 10 weeks old. If they require all dogs/puppies who attend classes at the location to be vaccinated it should be a good safe way to socialize.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I got creative with Isa when she was 8 weeks. We bought a doggy carrying thing, kind of like how some people carry their babies on their chest, you know those things where the front and back legs stick out. I had many people thought she was adorable and so I was allowd in many stores, even 7/11 as the person working there was in love with her! Shhh don't tell since it's a food store, lol. She got too big for it though when she was 11 weeks but by then it was fine to let her walk around. I also took her to many stores to sit outside and let people pet her.


----------

